# Question About LED Lights



## Bettacrazy23 (Feb 7, 2013)

So I got this tank that came with an LED light on it and my question is. When should I turn on And off the light? Are the LED lights safe to use with Bettas? Ive Been Turning it on in the Morning when I wake up and turning it off at night before I go to bed.. I know that they need a certain amount of light. Just making sure that my little guy is getting everything he Needs..


----------



## flyingpony22 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, they are safe to use with betta's. Is the room your fish is housed in dark? If it's not and has some source natural light just turn the light on in the late afternoon when it's starting to get dark out, and turn it off when you go to bed. If the room if dark you can turn it on when you wake up. Of course if the room does have natural light you still can turn it on when you wake up, I have just found that it creates more algae and I have to clean the water more frequently if I do that. It's basically just up to you.


----------



## Bettacrazy23 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well the tank is in the living room on the desk next to a big sliding glass window but its got blinds all across it so it gets a little light during the day but not much..figure ill just turn the light on when it starts getting dark out and turn them off when I go to bed.. I just wasnt sure because the Store told us they needed there light on a certain amount of hrs during the day.. so I figured I'd ask. Thanks for the Advice..


----------



## flyingpony22 (Oct 17, 2012)

You basically want to give them a day/night cycle. Like its not good to keep them in the dark all day, and it's not good to keep them in the light all night. If that makes sense. Use your judgement and you'll be fine


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

All my tanks have led lights and I have not had any issues you can even keep low light requirement plants alive with them I am going to try some medium requirement ones out to see if they are strong enough for them


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

When you ask questions about LED lights be as specific as possible. 

Mention the brand & model tank & light if it's an aftermarket unit. 

The "dinky" 1.5G-2G fish tanks that I've seen & used have really horrible LED lights. All my LIVE plants in those tanks "melted".


1.5G LED Tetra tanks are horrible for growing LIVE plants. I would guess ONLY moss & anubias would grow under those conditions, but this is a GUESS based on what I've dealt with.

I've already lost at least $40 worth of plants in the 1.5G setups with the OEM LED "accent" lighting. No more experiments needed. 

Also my weekly schedule is too erratic so any tank that contains LIVE plants are on AUTOMATED timers otherwise they'll dissolve.


----------

